# Hogg half comb refills



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Mann Lake shows some Hogg items on their website:
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/mm5/merc...ke&Screen=SRCH&sType=1&Search=hogg#!CH-330/0/

Have you contacted them?


----------



## Luv2beekeep (Dec 11, 2011)

I have contacted them and they no longer carry them. I have tried the website www.halfcomb.com and it comes up to some hair brushes. Makes me wonder if they quit making them. Thanks though.


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

I got two kits from Mann Lkae this year, I had some damaged lids and they are going to try to get me some but may not have any. They said the Inventor of the Hogg system died about a year ago and so far his family has not done anything with the Patent so nothing has been made for about a year, they have no idea if this system will ever be made again.


----------



## Luv2beekeep (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks, I recently received that same information. I have also since found out that the Ross rounds will fit into my super with some very small modifications. I did like the Hogg system, it was very simple to use. I hope the family and start it back up. I would surely buy them again.


----------



## Psc2874 (Feb 3, 2014)

Better bee will be carrying Hogg halfcomb again according to their site. It says you can order in late February 2014.


----------



## ken5400 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the Better Bee info. Its says they will be available end of Feb. Has anyone tried these before ? I would like to try them but would like to see if anyone has had success with them.


----------



## Luv2beekeep (Dec 11, 2011)

I have used them. I loved them but have not been able to find the replacement cartridges. Hopefully Better Bee will have the replacement kits. I like them better than the Ross rounds myself. Each has its advantages and disadvantages but they seemed to fill out the Hoggs better than the Ross. Just my opinion.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

The guy who bought out the Hogg Cassettes is located in PA. His name is Herman Danenhower. You can reach him at 610-683-7754. Met him at EAS. Great guy, very down to earth.


----------



## ken5400 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I live in PA so thanks for the Name and number.


----------



## jamneff (Mar 5, 2012)

This is Herman Danenhowers Web site he came and talk to out bee club in Lancaster Pa. www.hermanshoneycomb.com/


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Why not just make cut comb and chunk?


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

Michael Palmer said:


> Why not just make cut comb and chunk?


Valid point. And when you go to the website, the one product that is sold out is: chunk honey.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

Michael Palmer said:


> Why not just make cut comb and chunk?


Convenience, efficiency. I can package a super or RR in 1/10th the time it takes to cut, drain and package cut comb. I do make some foundationless for chunk honey. It is funny, both comb honey types are difficult to sell in Indiana. Most people have never heard or seen it. I usually sell it to transplants from the east or south.


----------



## jamneff (Mar 5, 2012)

The other reason not to just cut the comb and package, the comb is never touched by anyone's hands.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I went to Mr. Danenhower's website and watched his video of the Hogg half-comb cassettes in action. Looks pretty slick!

I bet the "untocuhed by human hands" line would appeal to alot of people into uber-natural foods, too.

But, it appears that Mr. Danehower is selling only the finished honey comb, and not the empty Hogg cassettes for use by other beekeepers.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

shinbone said:


> I went to Mr. Danenhower's website and watched his video of the Hogg half-comb cassettes in action. slick!
> Controlling swarming is the real trick!
> But, it appears that Mr. Danehower is selling only the finished honey comb, and not the empty Hogg cassettes for use by other beekeepers.


Not true, he sells it all......


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

snl - Thanks. good to know. I did not see availability of the Hogg cassettes mentioned on the website.


----------



## ukewarrior (Jul 4, 2013)

Mr. Danenhower will sell directly if you are willing to pick it up at his home in PA.
I wrote him directly about it and that was his reply.


----------



## jamneff (Mar 5, 2012)

Better bee is also selling them again


----------



## ken5400 (Dec 18, 2012)

I also talked to Mr Herman Danenhower on the phone and he did say he will sell directly to you if you can pick up in PA. By the way he is great to talk to.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

"I bet the "untocuhed by human hands" line would appeal to alot of people into uber-natural foods, too."

That type mostly turn up their noses at plastic. I look at this system and see advantages over RR but the beeopac dadant is selling is basically the same idea and there are no reusable parts. It would be cheaper to run a test to see how one likes the concept. IMO I think a person should only run these if willing to demaree down a big colony and stack about four on per each and put some bait cut comb in a couple of the compartments.


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

As far as unfinished hogg section, is the freezer the only way to store then until the next flow?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I've never put the incomplete ones back on the hive, I consumed them........not sure the bees would pickup where they left off and finish them......


----------

